# SRV Scuttle Buttin' Blazing Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This one is somewhat challenging. One of the coolest SRV licks I've learned. Now you can learn it too.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a good one!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

nailed the tone, great stuff


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Definitely gonna learn this one Robert! Great job on the video. Looks like you're enjoying the nice weather here lately..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think this lick would work nicely over a Going Down as well.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

